# Definitions confusion "self" and "pedigree pet" cats in GCCF shows, can anyone advise?



## Furfection (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi all.

*GCCF show questions*

Firstly, I hope you and your cats are looking forward to showing again.

Now lockdowns etc are (touch wood!) effectively over, I'm looking to show my fleabag again.
(oops I hope he didn't see that : ) ).

Maybe its due to the time out of it all, but I'm a bit confused with some of it when I began filling in forms this weekend again.

1)Firstly is a "self" cat, simply any solid colour cat?
He could be a Maine Coon, Persian, Siberian... or any other cat with just one colour on his/her coat?

LIkewise is a "non self" cat simply a cat with more than 1 colour in the fur. For instance a tabby, a mackerel pattern, a bicolour, or a colourpoint etc? And he could be any section eg section 1 or 2 or whatever else?

2)*A pedigree pet.* Is basically a cat that looks like a pedigree or isn't a pedigree or is a registered cat with a fault etc?

So a registered cat who'd become a Champion or Grand Champion etc would NOT enter in the "pedigree pet" Miscellaneous classes?

If anyone could advise that would be brilliant.

Many thanks all


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Entering a cat with a pedigree title as a household pet is contentious. Personally I say no problem, others are horrified at that happening.

Correct in your definition of a self cat - note that in the household pet classes it could be with white.

Correct also about a pedigree pet except see my first comment. If you have a cat that's got a pedigree title normally you'd enter it for the next title up, so a Premier in the appropriate Grand Premier class.

If the show is using the STAR entry system it will offer the correct breed / title classes to pedigree cats, there is the odd 'gotcha' in side classes depending how the show is setup.


----------



## Furfection (Jun 11, 2018)

Brilliant! Thanks Oriental.

It was the Miscellaneous classes for both self and non-self and for "pedigree pet" that I was trying to fathom out.

So basically I will avoid "pedigree pet" for any misc classes as mine is a titled registered full ancestry cat. As no "faults" were identified in shows.

Was a little bit confused with it all previously.

Hopefully the online system works smoothly. I found the paperwork method not the quickest.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Furfection said:


> Brilliant! Thanks Oriental.
> 
> It was the Miscellaneous classes for both self and non-self and for "pedigree pet" that I was trying to fathom out.
> 
> ...


If you are showing a registered pedigree cat as a pedigree pet, it's the pedigree pet miscellaneous classes it should be in.

If you are showing it as a pedigree (e.g. in it's breed class), you use the pedigree miscellaneous classes, not the pet or pedigree pet ones.

If you still have problems talk to the show manager.


----------



## Furfection (Jun 11, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> If you are showing a registered pedigree cat as a pedigree pet, it's the pedigree pet miscellaneous classes it should be in.
> 
> If you are showing it as a pedigree (e.g. in it's breed class), you use the pedigree miscellaneous classes, not the pet or pedigree pet ones.
> 
> If you still have problems talk to the show manager.


Ok its all clear now.
Many thanks for your replies Oriental. : )


----------

